# is 16 Mbps good internet connection



## kraze1994

I currently have SBC as my I.S.P. and they suck. we pay 20 bucks for 1.5 megs which isn't to bad but we hardly get 200 kilobytes sent to our house. we are upgrading to Comcast and I am wondering if 16 Mbps a lot better then our current internet connection? Does anyone have Comcast that has this internet connection? If so can you tell me if it is any good? We have 5 computers running in our house and at minimum 3 are constantly connected doing stuff. 2 are constantly downloading and playing multi player games online. I basically need to know if 16 Mbps is enough internet connection to have 2 computers playing games and have 3 others watching videos on you tube without lag?

http://www.comcast.com/Shop/Buyflow/Default.ashx?area=6&SourcePage=Internet

here is a link to the package we are buying. if you scroll all the way down to the bottom that is the one we want. I was hoping someone that knows the tricks and secret language could scrim over the fine print and tell me if their are hidden words, you know stuff like that.


----------



## johnwill

Actually, that page doesn't come up with what you see. You'll have to post a screen shot.

Locally, I'm not sure that Comcast has a 16mbit option, and their "power boost" is mostly marketing malarkey. :smile:


----------



## kraze1994

Actually it was 12 I got it wrong. But I hear comcast is very good. I just want some advice from other people who have comcast


----------



## johnwill

I had Comcast, now I have Verizon FiOS. I won't go back. :smile:


----------



## tosh9i

Doesn't Comcast have a download limit of 250GB/ month?


----------



## kraze1994

O god I hope not, we will break that in like 1 week


----------



## tosh9i

Comcast, the largest provider of cable-based broadband service in the U.S., will limit residential customers to 250 gigabytes of bandwidth a month beginning Oct. 1, the company announced late Thursday.

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscent...ts_monthly_bandwidth_limit_for_customers.html


----------



## kraze1994

Well great 5 computers constantly downloading I hope we can manage


----------



## johnwill

What in the world can you download continuously with five computer all month long!  Where would you put all this stuff?


----------



## tosh9i

Simple you delete it. You download something, a video, you watch it, turns out that it's not as good as you thought, so you delete it and go on to the next one. Besides, I'm sure he didn't mean 100% continuously.


----------



## kraze1994

well we all like downloading movies and music and files. ALL 5 computers download torrents every night all night and some through out the day. I bet it wont happen but it a possibility


----------



## johnwill

You are aware of our Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct, right? We don't support illegal downloads or P2P here. :frown:

Closed.


----------

